# 15th Maryland Slot Car Show - Sept 22, 2013



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

15th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – September 22, 2013

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

Well, I just sent out the first Show Alert about 10 days ago and with about 1-1/2 months to go, we’ve already got 50 vendor tables reserved which is already more than half of last years total, so I’m guessing we’ll come close if not match last year’s vendor setup. If you’re interested in a table, my suggestion would be to let me know ASAP.

Our 15th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on Sunday, SEPTEMBER 22nd, 10A-2P, and will be our 2nd Show in our NEW LOCATION at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD. 

And, our March 2013 Show was a roaring success!! The location was very convenient and it turned out to be an awesome venue to hold our show. We broke all our old show records with 95 VENDOR DISPLAY TABLES and over 55 different vendors setting up. Plus over 225 attendees made it one of our most successful shows yet. 

This new location is ONLY 17 MILES SOUTH of our old location. It is conveniently located right off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B (driving by the mall our hotel can even be seen from the Interstate) in WHITE MARSH MALL, so it’s extremely easy to get to. Going the speed limit (who does that?) it would only be another 15 minute drive for those of you coming from the North. Of course, for those coming from the WEST or SOUTH, it’s a bit closer than the old location. 

The Hilton Garden Inn’s address is 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236 and their direct local phone # is 410-427-0600. Located in a mall, the hotel has plenty of parking and plenty of places to eat and shop as well. 

Admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

As before, TABLES (6 footers) are STILL $25 each and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/north NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo/upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore area, Washington DC area and the Delaware area set up at our show as well. 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me: Elliot Dalberg; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - 301-474-6596. 

The Hilton Garden Inn has even blocked out a group of rooms for the night before at a discounted rate ($109) for those of you traveling long distances and need to stay over. Previously over 20 rooms were taken by slot car vendors and hobbyists, so you need to book them early because the hotel sells out fast for other events occurring in that area. However, there are also many other hotels at that White Marsh Mall location, if you prefer to try them instead. 

AND there's usually some very active "night before" room-to-room trading at the hotel that goes on that Saturday night among the vendors and others that stop by. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.
Thanks 

Elliot Dalberg


----------

